# Any tips for buying wrist guards?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

learn how to fall.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

If you’re really worried about your wrist again I personally would just tape them with some athletic tape, my wrists get sore mtn biking so I typically tape them. I would suggest practicing before you go up to the a hill, that way if you won’t have to remove your boots/sox on the hill if you taped them too tight (tape it in a 90 degree position).

The reason I suggest tape over wrist guards is your wrist is made to twist/bend/flex, so if there is crash with guards on you have limited your wrists movement and instead of a possible sprained or broken wrist, you’ve transferred all of that pressure to the top of the wrist guard breaking your Radius and Ulna (forearm) bones. In the late 80’s early 90’s Rollerbladers experienced these forearm breaks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

In the late 80's early 90's rollerbladers deserved everything that came to them.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> In the late 80's early 90's rollerbladers deserved everything that came to them.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Liam - Anti Ordinary said:


> I broke my wrist last season while not wearing wrist guards (after wearing them for a number of years). Now I'm back and about to buy some I think, but keen to see what other people look for when buying wrist guards?


Check out Dakine's wrist guards that fit under your glove: Wrist Guards I used them back when I was starting out.

Now I have a dodgy left wrist so I might need to find them again...


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

There is only 2 options with a degree of science behind it and please just don't bother with the rest, I've looked at them all. Biomex Protection - LevelGloves and Flexmeter Snowboard Gloves. The rest were rubbish when I researched the shit out of them some years back with a view to importing them into Australia. Personally I think the first ones are more comfortable but the second ones are better, and better with only one wrist guard on top of the hand. Have had both for many years, very rarely actually needed them, but my wrists are still fine as much as I would rather something that looks smaller and cooler. Both are quite warm is my only concern for people whose hands get hot although I have no trouble unless its +4 degrees in which case I take them off occasionally. I don't care how good you are, sooner or later you will need good wrist guards and a helmet, and you may only need them once.

BTW, you are way better off breaking your forearm than the many small bones in your wrists, even though that myth was proven wrong many years ago in various studies.


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Check out Dakine's wrist guards that fit under your glove: Wrist Guards I used them back when I was starting out.
> 
> Now I have a dodgy left wrist so I might need to find them again...


Interesting to know, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Myoko said:


> There is only 2 options with a degree of science behind it and please just don't bother with the rest, I've looked at them all. Biomex Protection - LevelGloves and Flexmeter Snowboard Gloves. The rest were rubbish when I researched the shit out of them some years back with a view to importing them into Australia. Personally I think the first ones are more comfortable but the second ones are better, and better with only one wrist guard on top of the hand. Have had both for many years, very rarely actually needed them, but my wrists are still fine as much as I would rather something that looks smaller and cooler. Both are quite warm is my only concern for people whose hands get hot although I have no trouble unless its +4 degrees in which case I take them off occasionally. I don't care how good you are, sooner or later you will need good wrist guards and a helmet, and you may only need them once.
> 
> BTW, you are way better off breaking your forearm than the many small bones in your wrists, even though that myth was proven wrong many years ago in various studies.


This is excellent, thanks for the in-depth response mate! Couldn't agree more about the need for a helmet and wrist guards (learnt my lesson the hard way) however I would never ever ride without a helmet, it's saved me from some serious head injuries on a few occasions over the last few years.

I'm not worried about warmth or look really, as long as I'm not breaking anything again, I love that there's some science behind the one's you've suggested when I originally was wearing wrist guards I tried looking for some that had reasoning of why they were better but never did a deep dive like you have by the looks of it.

Can you actually buy the Biomex protection ones in Australia? Or are they only for EU and elsewhere?


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> learn how to fall.


Will do


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Level Fly Glove

These are what I use now. Have ridden in them about 100 days and they are still perfect. Ones 2 years ago had wear issues and were replaced with this updated tough model. The other ones do feel bulkier for sure, not sure which is best (maybe the other ones) but both are good.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Liam - Anti Ordinary said:


> I broke my wrist last season while not wearing wrist guards (after wearing them for a number of years). Now I'm back and about to buy some I think, but keen to see what other people look for when buying wrist guards?


As a dentist, I wear wrist braces just for precaution (and mental reassurance) but the best thing is to learn how to fall. That being said, i like the Burton wrist guards, ive also noticed that my wrists arent sore after a day of riding from getting up as they used to be without the guards. The burton ones have padding on the palm area which feels nice but you have to size up on your mitts/gloves for them to fit in.


----------



## Steel Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

I fractured my scaphoid about 4 years ago on my 3rd day of learning and I was actually wearing burtons little wrist guards ...... took me few months to heal and really inconvenienced my life lol ......

anyway I ordered the Flexmeters and used them for 3 years and they work great !!!! Not only protected me but allowed me to ride with confidence which made me a better rider ....... I would 💯 recommend them .......

I just wore them ubeer my burton Gore-Tex over the cuff mitts and sized up from my usual size and they fit fine


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

Steel Panther said:


> I fractured my scaphoid about 4 years ago on my 3rd day of learning and I was actually wearing burtons little wrist guards ...... took me few months to heal and really inconvenienced my life lol ......
> 
> anyway I ordered the Flexmeters and used them for 3 years and they work great !!!! Not only protected me but allowed me to ride with confidence which made me a better rider ....... I would 💯 recommend them .......
> 
> I just wore them ubeer my burton Gore-Tex over the cuff mitts and sized up from my usual size and they fit fine


I know what you mean, I got my cast off after 6 weeks, but reality was I still couldn't use my wrist properly for another 6 weeks after that, it ends up being a 3 month + recovery. Thanks for the reply mate, I'll look into the Flexmeters!


----------

